# Re: New Operational Service Medal Announced



## dogger1936 (28 Sep 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It says the bravery decorations were established on 1 May 1972.
> I figured I would know a lot of Toronto recipients. So, I took a look:
> http://www.gg.ca/honours.aspx?lan=eng
> 
> ...


The military is the same way. My gunner got an award for an action me and him did in the stan and I got nothing. I have to admit I was/am a little angry but in the end it doesnt change anything but a little resentment towards some officers who lost the paperwork and having tour done and over with it is forgotten.


----------



## GINge! (28 Sep 2010)

Brihard said:
			
		

> You get recognized for domestic stuff.



I do. On the first and fifteenth of each month.


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> The military is the same way. My gunner got an award for an action me and him did in the stan and I got nothing. I have to admit I was/am a little angry but in the end it doesnt change anything but a little resentment towards some officers who lost the paperwork and having tour done and over with it is forgotten.



What will be rememberred, Dogger, was that for you, it was all or nothing. It was your life, not ours, that was on the line over there.    

Edit to add:   

Incidentally, I was not kidding about the posthumous part regarding waiting patiently for a domestic operations medal.
After working around the clock for 27 years on 9-1-1 Operations,  Rick Boustead finally received his ESM on an ambulance stretcher four days before he passed away in 2002. He was the first recipient of a medal created eight years ( 7 July, 1994 ) earlier by Ottawa for EMS Operations. There was not a dry eye in the house:
http://www.thestar.com/article/107695
http://www.rbfcc.com/ems.html

A lot of guys waited a lot longer than Rick. They picked him to go first because his time was running out.

It was not until 5 August, 2005 that more than a mere handful of "living" ESMs were issued in Toronto. Even that year, a significant number had to be received by the widows. Mr. Klinck's ( 20 year ) "living" ESM came with three bars on it. All awarded on the same day.

T-EMS now manufactures and issues their own medals under the City of Toronto Act of 2006. They hand them out like candy compared to the ESMs. 
They issue their own bravery awards.
Toronto never, in 38 years, forwarded any nominations for Paramedic bravery medals to Ottawa. I had that explained to me this A.M. on the phone when I called to ask why I did not know anyone on the federal  list.
I was told City Hall prefers to keep such things at the Metro level of government, rather than involve Ottawa. Why? "Because they don't sign your paycheck. We do." 

That is Gen. Rohmer on the left and Councillour Grimes representing City Hall on the right:
http://torontoems.ca/main-site/private/photo-galleries/EMS-Awards-2010/#13


----------



## 392 (29 Sep 2010)

dogger1936 said:
			
		

> The military is the same way. My gunner got an award for an action me and him did in the stan and I got nothing. I have to admit I was/am a little angry but in the end it doesnt change anything but a little resentment towards some officers who lost the paperwork and having tour done and over with it is forgotten.



While I have no knowledge of the incident you speak of, I have had the opportunity to be enlightened as to the H&A process. Sub units submit their H&A nominations higher, where they are vetted at the unit level H&A board, and then proceed to TF level where they are vetted again at the TF H&A board, then they forwarded to CEFCOM where the same process happens again, and then, depending on the level of honour, it sits at the National level where the final decision is made. So, in effect, it may not be that your CoC lost the paperwork, it may be that in that particular incident, it was decided that only one of you could be awarded (I don't necessarily agree 100% with the "quota" for each level of honour per roto) to keep within the max number of that level of honour that can be awarded. It may also have been that whoever wrote the citations or nomination did a better job with his than yours (and I really don't agree with an honour being based on how well someone can write a citation either). There could be a million other reasons as well, but what I'm getting at is that it's not always "the paperwork was lost." 

Also, a very reputable source told me that CEFCOM is behind in their H&A nominations, and that many more are on the way. One only has to look at the latest CANFORGEN WRT CDS Commendations to see that some of them are from 2008, and that was just released last week.....


----------



## PuckChaser (29 Sep 2010)

Dogger, I see where you're coming from. I don't want to point blame, but that was whoever wrote the report up. When my supervisor was getting my statement for my detachment's award, I made very certain that he knew we were a team, and all 3 of us contributed equally.

Capt.Happy: Maybe CEFCOM wouldn't be so far behind if every CO and RSM of every subunit wasn't put up for an award. Granted, some of these individuals were exemplary and deserve to be recognized, but it cheapens the whole system when everyone gets it. That's a whole other ball of wax though.


----------



## dogger1936 (29 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Dogger, I see where you're coming from. I don't want to point blame, but that was whoever wrote the report up. When my supervisor was getting my statement for my detachment's award, I made very certain that he knew we were a team, and all 3 of us contributed equally.
> 
> Capt.Happy: Maybe CEFCOM wouldn't be so far behind if every CO and RSM of every subunit wasn't put up for an award. Granted, some of these individuals were exemplary and deserve to be recognized, but it cheapens the whole system when everyone gets it. That's a whole other ball of wax though.



From what I heard it got lost. Either way Im really glad my gunner got reconised, but alas with all awards it leaves a sour taste in somes mouths. We saves a pile of people from death (noted in my gunners award) and I guess thats award enough.


Sometimes when I get botter and twsted about it I remind myself it's a piece of cloth.....I guess thats how scientologist get sucked into the religion  SEA ORG MEDALS!!@!!!!


----------



## 392 (29 Sep 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Capt.Happy: Maybe CEFCOM wouldn't be so far behind if every CO and RSM of every subunit wasn't put up for an award. Granted, some of these individuals were exemplary and deserve to be recognized, but it cheapens the whole system when everyone gets it. That's a whole other ball of wax though.



Oh I'm well aware of the amount of SMs, RSMs, OCs and COs who have gotten hardware in the last few years. While I would never argue that some of them do not deserve it, for the most part it seems that they received a gong for doing what is expected of them. I mean really, aren't SMs, RSMs, OCs and COs supposed to set exemplary standards for their soldiers to follow? 

The sucky thing is that not everyone gets recognized for their efforts. There always has been and always will be guys a little bothered they didn't get recognized. I know for a fact that some of those recently recognized are a little bothered the remainder of their mates weren't recognized, even when it was a team effort that got them recognized in the first place....


----------



## dogger1936 (29 Sep 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> Oh I'm well aware of the amount of SMs, RSMs, OCs and COs who have gotten hardware in the last few years. While I would never argue that some of them do not deserve it, for the most part it seems that they received a gong for doing what is expected of them. I mean really, aren't SMs, RSMs, OCs and COs supposed to set exemplary standards for their soldiers to follow?
> 
> The sucky thing is that not everyone gets recognized for their efforts. There always has been and always will be guys a little bothered they didn't get recognized. I know for a fact that some of those recently recognized are a little bothered the remainder of their mates weren't recognized, even when it was a team effort that got them recognized in the first place....



Agreed. My gunner felt horriable and kept saying "man take this thing" of course being a snr nco I said blah blah blah as expected. However here in an anonomous land I have to say what made me bitter is being hauled aside and told the reason you didnt get anything was  cause we put you in for a higher award. I also have had to order 3 sacrifice medals for my boys who were seriously injured. Needless to say the same org lost all that paperwork and as per everything was forgotten by the time we got back...And here I am ordering them for them now. Luckly our Adjt is ontop of it now and maybe 3 years after the fact these guys may get a sacrifice medal ( Im talking germany injured). I will never order mine myself. They can keep it.

TF 03-08 was a "gong" show for paperwork. Epic fail.


----------



## 392 (29 Sep 2010)

I'd say 3-08 was an epic fail on more than just the paperwork front  :


----------



## brihard (1 Oct 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> I'd say 3-08 was an epic fail on more than just the paperwork front  :



Damned right it was. I didn't get a helicopter ride.  Not one.


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Oct 2010)

Brihard said:
			
		

> Damned right it was. I didn't get a helicopter ride.  Not one.



That might be a good thing though brother


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Oct 2010)

0tto Destruct said:
			
		

> Someone on here once made a comment about this I remember well (Vern...)...you serve when you can serve, in the conditions at the time.





			
				ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Gawd, that must have been during one of my very rare lucid moments.  :blotto:



Don't worry Vern, I have faith in your lack of lucidity, he might have been referring to my saying, " No matter when and where you served, we all did the same thing,... what was asked of us at that particular time".


----------



## Arctic Acorn (1 Oct 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> ...he might have been referring to my saying, " No matter when and where you served, we all did the same thing,... what was asked of us at that particular time".



Mea culpa...apologies for wrongly attributing the remark. 

Regardless, it's true.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (1 Oct 2010)

Otto, doesn't mater who said it,...as long as we get some shots at Vern. :cheers:


----------



## armyvern (1 Oct 2010)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Otto, doesn't mater who said it,...as long as we get some shots at Vern. :cheers:



Bring it on Big Bird. Bring it on.


----------



## Danjanou (1 Oct 2010)

Get between the red head and the pickle thief in the miami vice jacket and you will be entitled to a peacekeeping medal. Odds are though it will be posthumous. 8)


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Oct 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> Oh I'm well aware of the amount of SMs, RSMs, OCs and COs who have gotten hardware in the last few years. While I would never argue that some of them do not deserve it, for the most part it seems that they received a gong for doing what is expected of them. I mean really, aren't SMs, RSMs, OCs and COs supposed to set exemplary standards for their soldiers to follow?



The sad fact is that, in a real 'shootin' war', there are some who fail miserably, and no action is taken. That's a bigger oversight IMHO than not handing out some medals as it's under performance at those levels that really gets folks hurt.


----------



## dogger1936 (1 Oct 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The sad fact is that, in a real 'shootin' war', there are some who fail miserably, and no action is taken. That's a bigger oversight IMHO than not handing out some medals as it's under performance at those levels that really gets folks hurt.



Thats why I'm gonna sell my journal when I get out. maybe the carrer orientated people who did things to get noticed will get the attention they deserve!


----------



## 392 (1 Oct 2010)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> The sad fact is that, in a real 'shootin' war', there are some who fail miserably, and no action is taken. That's a bigger oversight IMHO than not handing out some medals as it's under performance at those levels that really gets folks hurt.



I spent 9 months watching this very sort of thing happen - with no repercussions - which is why I wrote that TF 3-08 was an epic fail on other fronts....


----------



## Jarnhamar (1 Oct 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> I spent 9 months watching this very sort of thing happen - with no repercussions - which is why I wrote that TF 3-08 was an epic fail on other fronts....



Blasphemy!  

I got this bad boy of a medal presented to me on TF 03-08 by my platoon since I didn't get one on the medals parade. 
Probably the coolest one I have.


----------



## Pusser (1 Oct 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> I was told City Hall prefers to keep such things at the Metro level of government, rather than involve Ottawa. Why? "Because they don't sign your paycheck. We do."



That is ABSOLUTELY appalling!  These are NATIONAL honours that come from a grateful nation.  It shouldn't matter who signs the paycheck.  This is just proof positive that Toronto really does think it is the centre of the universe.  Stuck up, conceited @#$%&*!


----------



## Pusser (1 Oct 2010)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> Maybe CEFCOM wouldn't be so far behind if every CO and RSM of every subunit wasn't put up for an award. Granted, some of these individuals were exemplary and deserve to be recognized, but it cheapens the whole system when everyone gets it. That's a whole other ball of wax though.



I don't think that's a fair statement.  Just look at the recent announcements - not a single CO and a only a few RSMs - many corporals.

On another note, the citation is not used to determine the award.  The committee has access to a detailed file, complete with witness statements.


----------



## 392 (1 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> On another note, the citation is not used to determine the award.  The committee has access to a detailed file, complete with witness statements.



For valour awards, yes. For Meritorious Svc awards, not so much. 2448 and narrative is all that is pushed up for MS awards and commendations.


----------



## Old Sweat (1 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I don't think that's a fair statement.  Just look at the recent announcements - not a single CO and a only a few RSMs - many corporals.
> 
> On another note, the citation is not used to determine the award.  The committee has access to a detailed file, complete with witness statements.



You are correct there, but this group of awards comes after lists for the same tours that have awarded a lot of MSCs and MSMs for people in that specific category. Now, it has been the practice going back to the Boer War to give the CO an award if he managed to get through the tour without fouling the regimental linen too badly. That certainly was the case in Korea where the majority of COs received a Distinguished Service Order. Many of us have felt there were too many proforma decorations in this campaign that seemed to be in the categories of "it will help at the merit boards" and "what's his cap badge?"


----------



## dogger1936 (1 Oct 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> I spent 9 months watching this very sort of thing happen - with no repercussions - which is why I wrote that TF 3-08 was an epic fail on other fronts....


----------



## PuckChaser (2 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I don't think that's a fair statement.  Just look at the recent announcements - not a single CO and a only a few RSMs - many corporals.
> 
> On another note, the citation is not used to determine the award.  The committee has access to a detailed file, complete with witness statements.



For this particular announcement, yes. Look back over the last few years for CDS, MSM, MSC awards, and you'll find every LCol and above, every RSM that rotated through theatre. Whether they were in a command position or not. Heck, a CO of mine got an award and he almost got myself and my crew killed for something we could have had fixed.


----------



## mariomike (2 Oct 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Toronto never, in 38 years, forwarded any nominations for Paramedic bravery medals to Ottawa. I had that explained to me this A.M. on the phone when I called to ask why I did not know anyone on the federal list.
> I was told City Hall prefers to keep such things at the Metro level of government, rather than involve Ottawa. Why? "Because they don't sign your paycheck. We do."





			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> That is ABSOLUTELY appalling!  These are NATIONAL honours that come from a grateful nation.  It shouldn't matter who signs the paycheck.



Regarding the ( 20 year ) Exemplary Service Medal ESM. You could grow old waiting for it:
http://www.gg.ca/honour.aspx?id=85171&t=5

Many municipal Fire and EMS departments across North America issue their own medals and awards:
"Honoring the Courage, Commitment and Compassion of FDNY Fire & EMS Members":
http://www.nyc.gov/html/fdny/html/medal_day/2010/pdf/FDNY%20Medal%20Day%20Book%202010.pdf

T-EMS has been doing likewise ( on a smaller scale ) for many years.



			
				Pusser said:
			
		

> This is just proof positive that Toronto really does think it is the centre of the universe.  Stuck up, conceited @#$%&*!



Whatever differences may exist between the politicians at City Hall and Ottawa, there is no question that Toronto Paramedics support our troops.

T-EMS has a 20-year-long partnership with the Canadian Forces. The two organizations have worked together not only to train paramedics and medical technicians, but also to respond jointly to civil emergencies in the city of Toronto and other regions of Canada.

There is "Operation Booster Shot": "Thank-you" packages to Afganistan with items like magazines, licorice, gum, hard candy, powdered drinks and Gator-aid. 

In 2008, T-EMS sent 4,000 $10.00 Tim Horton gift cards and thank-you notes to the troops stationed in Afghanistan. I _believe_ they managed to triple that number in 2009.

For years, all Toronto ambulances have displayed ( large ) permanent 'Support Our Troops' decals:
http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/7651/0620troops2.jpg

A full-size 'Support our Troops' flag flies at T-EMS HQ on Dufferin St. It must be seen by thousands of motorists every day.

T-EMS sends an Honour Guard to the Coroner's Office for every repatriation.

Special Toronto street signs - "Route of Heroes" - have been erected along the Don Valley Parkway from the 401,  all the way to the Coroner's Office.

If Councillor Ford is elected Mayor:
"Maverick Councillor Rob Ford wants all new streets in Toronto automatically named for Canadian soldiers killed in Afghanistan, even if the war dead are not from the city.":
http://network.nationalpost.com/np/blogs/toronto/archive/2008/02/27/name-new-streets-after-war-dead-councillor-urges.aspx


----------



## Pusser (3 Oct 2010)

I don't doubt the support that Toronto paramedics, police and firefighters support the troops.  In fact, I've seen it first hand.  What I find appalling is the lack of support the *city* bureaucracy has for its paramedics, police and firefighters.  The city thinks it's OK to eschew national honours in favour of its own?  That's sort of like a high school not allowing its students to win scholarships from universities because they give our their certificates of achievement.


----------



## Pusser (3 Oct 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> For valour awards, yes. For Meritorious Svc awards, not so much. 2448 and narrative is all that is pushed up for MS awards and commendations.



Somebody's feeding you a line.  Everything goes forward for all decorations - at least for the nominations that are successful.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> I don't doubt the support that Toronto paramedics, police and firefighters support the troops.  In fact, I've seen it first hand.  What I find appalling is the lack of support the *city* bureaucracy has for its paramedics, police and firefighters.  The city thinks it's OK to eschew national honours in favour of its own?  That's sort of like a high school not allowing its students to win scholarships from universities because they give our their certificates of achievement.



C'mon man. Don't you know we're talking about Toronto? The Big Smoke, Hogtown, Cabbagetown, The Big Stink, The Entry Point for Canada's Enema, THE CENTRE OF THE UNIVERSE?

 The Great Oz, His Blondness, The All Encompassing, All Knowing Pretender to the Throne of Canada, within the borders of 905 and the Green Belt. I give you the Mayor of Toronto, David Miller. The Great Ponz in a Pulpit can't see past his own delusional self importance to give any sort of recognition to anyone within his sphere of influence unless he has personally anointed the decree and made it all about him and his backwoods, inbred administration of the most self-aggrandizing lemmings that were ever elected by a more dispassionate populous than the country has ever seen.

What's the suprise?

You knew all this inherently, like any other reasonably civilised person from the rest of Canada. You just didn't want to voice your opinion out loud, because, being Canadian, and not from Ontario's largest cesspool, you didn't want to offend anyone 




Oh. That just my $00.02 and opinion. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## 392 (3 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Somebody's feeding you a line.  Everything goes forward for all decorations - at least for the nominations that are successful.



Like, I said earlier - I found out a few things WRT the H&A process. A fair bit of research was required on my part due to not only the job I held in the latter part of the tour, but also because I was part of the nomination process for a few of our members. Obviously, I'm not going to cut and paste the entire chapter from the pub, but here are the supporting quotes from A-AD-200-000/AG-000 Honours, Flags and Heritage Structure of the CF that more or less repeat what I posted earlier:



> For valour awards, yes. For Meritorious Svc awards, not so much. 2448 and narrative is all that is pushed up for MS awards and commendations.



I did notice that a pers info sheet was to be forwarded as well, but that was not done at our level, which is why I did not mention it. It should be noted, that the citation listed in the para ref the MSD / CDS Commendations is part of the DND 2448, and that sheet, along with a written narrative is forwarded for all decoration recommendations.

Specifics for Military Valour Awards:



			
				A-AD-200-000/AG-000 said:
			
		

> 6. Recommendations shall be supported by statements gathered from a minimum of two witnesses. If practicable, sworn statements should accompany each recommendation. These statements may be sworn before any commissioned officer on full-time service. In exceptional circumstances where there are fewer than two witnesses, a statement from one person may be acceptable. It should be accompanied by an explanation of the exceptional circumstances.



Common to all, and standard for Meritorious Svc Decorations and Commendations:



			
				A-AD-200-000/AG-000 said:
			
		

> 9. Military valour and bravery recommendations must meet certain critical time constraints and require sworn statements as described in Annexes E and F.
> 
> 12. A narrative in support of a recommendation must contain an account of what the individual did to merit the award, including such matters as a full description of any events that gave rise to the recommendation, the names of all participants, the location, and the time frame. It shall not exceed two typewritten pages, excluding annexes and attachments, and shall be attached to the  recommendation form shown in Annex B. (A narrative for the Order of Military Merit shall be a single page without annexes or attachments. See Annex D, Appendix 2.)
> 
> 13. A proposed citation for an award must be included in the recommendation form in Annex B and must summarize the case fully, factually and concisely. Grandiose superlatives should be avoided. Simple statements, which make it clear to an outside observer, now and in the future, why the actions of the individual stand out from those of the individual's peers in rank and experience, or were beyond those expected, are best. Say, simply, who did what, when and where, in a form which demonstrates why or how the activity was beyond the expected norm. For the Order of Military Merit, note the individual’s branch, years of service and the career highlights which reveal why an appointment in this fellowship of honour is merited.



Specifics for MID:



			
				A-AD-200-000/AG-000 said:
			
		

> 5. No detailed citation is required if the recommendation is for valour in conditions where all serve bravely and well, but a few are singled out for special mention. The appropriate commander may simply cite "for valour in battle" and then mention the names of those who so distinguished themselves. Short, amplifying remarks may be added if warranted.




And again, if you go back and re-read one of my previous posts, I already noted that the recommendations are vetted at each level - so, yes, if they keep being approved and sent higher, all the paperwork keeps-a-movin'. CEFCOM is even nice enough to send one of their guys to theatre when the TFA board sits to help make sure the recommendations and narratives are done properly so they don't get held up due to simple staffing errors  

EDIT: I should add that in no way do I profess to be the be all, end all when it comes to H&A - I'm far from it, but the TFA H&A policy mirrors the CF policy, so this is where I base my experience from. Other Commands / Formations may do business differently.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Oct 2010)

On another note, the PAM you are quoting is out of date - DHH has released it under a different title and taken out all instructions on H&A.  DHR is, as I understand it, still working on a replacement.


----------



## mariomike (4 Oct 2010)

Pusser said:
			
		

> What I find appalling is the lack of support the *city* bureaucracy has for its paramedics, police and firefighters.  The city thinks it's OK to eschew national honours in favour of its own?



That would seem the obvious conclusion. The award goes back decades: "The Award of Valour is presented to Toronto EMS personnel in recognition of performance above and beyond the call of duty, as evidenced by an act of bravery."
Although I never received one, I never heard any recipients complain they felt short-changed.


----------



## 392 (4 Oct 2010)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> On another note, the PAM you are quoting is out of date - DHH has released it under a different title and taken out all instructions on H&A.  DHR is, as I understand it, still working on a replacement.



I found that out today while searching the DIN for something else. The pub still has the same number and title, the most recent change has the H&A for individuals removed. I know there is an interim guide for the nomination of individual awards floating around the DIN, but I'll be darned if I can find it now  ??? It more or less lays out a similar nomination process and paperwork requirements as the above pub did, just in a shinier, more colourful way  

You'd think that with the current push to keep CF members being nominated for deserved decorations, they'd have made sure it was readily available prior to removing the associated paras from the other pub....


----------



## dogger1936 (4 Oct 2010)

medals are arriving from 2007 still. Found one of my buddies getting one for something from 2007! 

One problem that is broken is when someone submits paperwork on the member; if it is denied the person submitting the info never knows if it was approved or not. I believe this should be changed to allow the person submitting the paperwork the ability to tell if it has been lost, thrown out, denied or just taking years to get aproved.

I called up my old boss and outright asked him what happened to it (part of my healing...tieing up loose ends) and the above is what  Iwas told...he had no idea if it ad been approved or not.

I think that should change.


----------



## Infanteer (4 Oct 2010)

Capt. Happy said:
			
		

> I found that out today while searching the DIN for something else. The pub still has the same number and title, the most recent change has the H&A for individuals removed. I know there is an interim guide for the nomination of individual awards floating around the DIN, but I'll be darned if I can find it now  ??? It more or less lays out a similar nomination process and paperwork requirements as the above pub did, just in a shinier, more colourful way
> 
> You'd think that with the current push to keep CF members being nominated for deserved decorations, they'd have made sure it was readily available prior to removing the associated paras from the other pub....



The pub's title was changed.  I think this reflected the fact that DHH was issuing direction on DHR matters?

Regardless, you are correct in that - for whatever reason - there is currently no national level direction on H&A as the CFAOs were also recinded and not replaced by a DAOD.


----------



## dapaterson (4 Oct 2010)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The pub's title was changed.  I think this reflected the fact that DHH was issuing direction on DHR matters?
> 
> Regardless, you are correct in that - for whatever reason - there is currently no national level direction on H&A as the CFAOs were also recinded and not replaced by a DAOD.



DHH used to include DHR.  In one of the many NDHQ re-orgs (to be fair, it's not that there are many, it's that it's an ongoing process with no end state in sight) DHH and DHR were split, thus ensuring "leading change" points on someone's PERs.  No doubt some enterprising staff officer saved the old org chart and, a few years hence, will pull it out as evidence of their keen organizational acumen, get them combined again, and claim still more "leading change" points on their PER.

It is the circle of life (NDHQ edition).


----------



## mariomike (5 Oct 2010)

Re: Reply #32:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/96846/post-976884.html#msg976884

The City of Calgary ( EMS ) also awards their own medals:
http://www.cbc.ca/canada/calgary/story/2009/02/20/cgy-paramedic-award.html?ref=rss#socialcomments
"The Silver Heart Medal for Distinguished Conduct was struck as an internal recognition piece to be awarded solely to paramedics and EMTs employed by the City of Calgary Emergency Medical Services."

So does the City of Edmonton ( Police ):
Medal of Valour:
"This is the highest award and is bestowed for outstanding acts of personal heroism or the most conspicuous acts of courage in circumstances of extreme peril and personal hazard to life."

Medal of Honour:
"This medal is to be conferred upon members of the Edmonton Police Service, who during the intelligent and appropriate execution of their duty as a peace officer, suffered grevious physical injury or permanent disfigurement."

"The Governor General of Canada: Decorations For Bravery Nomination Form":
http://archive.gg.ca/forms/bravnom_e.html
The employer ( city ) is not required to be the Nominator: "Any person or group is welcome to nominate a deserving individual as candidate for a Decoration for Bravery"
It would be a duplication to receive medals from two levels of government for the same incident.

"The Advisory Committee is made up of representatives of the Clerk of the Privy Council, the Office of the Secretary to the Governor General, the Commissioner of the Royal Canadian Mounted Police, and the Deputy Ministers of Canadian Heritage, the Department of National Defence and Transport Canada, as well as up to four others appointed by the Governor General."

I think a departmental advisory committee made up of one's peers ( ie: co-workers and supervisors who are operational on the job themselves ) are capable of making informed decisions, subject to approval by the Chief.


----------



## Rheostatic (27 Oct 2010)

mariomike said:
			
		

> It would be a duplication to receive medals from two levels of government for the same incident.


I thought of your post when I saw this:



			
				http://gg.ca/document.aspx?id=13903 said:
			
		

> Sergeant Bryant Wood, S.C., M.B., Port Hope, Ontario
> Star of Courage
> 
> On September 9, 2007, Sergeant Bryant Wood, of the Port Hope Police Service, rescued a woman from a burning house, in Port Hope, Ontario. Dispatched to the scene, Sergeant Wood and a colleague found the main entrance engulfed in flames and a secondary door blocked from the inside. They opened a window, and through the thick, black smoke, they pulled a man and two women to safety. Another woman remained inside, unwilling to exit until she found her cat. As the fire quickly worsened, Sergeant Wood climbed inside to search for her. Fearing that the second floor could collapse at any moment, he searched through the apartment and finally located the victim in a bedroom. He grabbed the resisting woman and brought her to a window, where his colleague helped pull them both out.
> ...





			
				http://news.ontario.ca/mcscs/en/2008/11/the-ontario-medal-for-police-bravery.html said:
			
		

> The Ontario Medal For Police Bravery
> 
> Sergeant Bryant Wood    Port Hope Police ServiceJust before 5 a.m., on September 9, 2007, a man called 911 to report ahouse fire on Sherbourne Street in Port Hope, indicating people were stillinside. Sergeant Bryant Wood arrived on scene first and witnessed that thebuilding was already fully engulfed in flames from the ground to the roof.Through the dense smoke, some people were observed inside and appearedincoherent. A girl and a woman were quickly pulled from a window by SergeantWood and another officer and pushed to safety. A man yelled that another womanwas still inside searching for her cat. With the fire quickly worsening,Sergeant Wood decided to enter the unit and did a room-to-room search. Hefinally located the woman, picked her up and carried her into the living roomwhere he pushed her outside through an open window. The second floor now fullyablaze, he finally exited to safety suffering smoke inhalation. Sergeant Woodput his life on the line and saved this woman's life.



Also notable is that all the recent citations on the GG's site are for actions between 2004 and 2008.


----------



## mariomike (27 Oct 2010)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> I thought of your post when I saw this:



That's a good example of federal and provincial duplication. And, municipal triplication ( There is a Toronto Police Medal of Honour, and a Medal of Merit ):
"In addition to the various Long Service awards for police officers and civilian members, TPS presents the following awards for outstanding performance:
Medal of Honour: Granted by the Board to a police officer or a civilian member for distinguished acts of bravery.
Medal of Merit: Granted by the Board to a police officer or a civilian member for outstanding acts of bravery or the highest level of performance of duty."

On 9-1-1 operations, I doubt others are concerned with how much bling you have, or what level(s) of government gave it to you. What they do look at is your left sleeve for years of service insignia. That let's them immediately know how much operational experience you have. When it's just you and your partner out there, that's what counts. My opinion only. 

I knew Jacques, and other guys just like him. The city never sent paperwork to Ottawa or Queen's Park for medals.  
The reward was a lot of excitement, and the satisfaction of helping people. No two shifts were ever the same. And a steady paycheck:
"All the police lying down, lying down," Hins recalls. 
Hins jumped into the back of his ambulance as a cop drove him through the bullets to a screaming officer. 
"In the dark, when you hear those shots, it's scary because you don't know where they're coming from, where they're going to," he says. "But you have to do what you have to do.":
http://www.torontosun.com/news/torontoandgta/2009/01/16/8050051.html#/news/torontoandgta/2009/01/18/pf-8060636.html

"The longest serving paramedic in Toronto history, he has graced many front pages of the Sun, always the nameless emergency worker in a story deemed bigger than he." 



			
				Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Also notable is that all the recent citations on the GG's site are for actions between 2004 and 2008.



Yes.


----------

